# 911, die Folgen, die Theorien und die Warheit !?



## Uktawa (10. Mai 2009)

Ein jeder von uns kann sich mit Sicherheit noch an jenen Tag erinnern als wir hörten das in New York ein Flugzeug in einen der beiden Türme des WTC geflogen ist. Ich selber saß damals im Auto und war auf dem Weg zu einem Geburtstag. Gefeiert hatten wir damals nicht, wir saßen vor dem TV und schauten entsetzt die Bilder an die uns aus Amerika erreichten. 
Es gibt viele Theorien über das was damals geschehen sein könnte. Die offizielle Aussage ist ja bis heute das es ein Anschlag von Terroristen war, der letztendlich dazu führte das die Bush-Regierung dem "Terror" den Kampf ansagte. Wie dieser Kampf dann aus sah wissen wir alle.
Nach all den Jahren, die seit 911 vergangen sind ist es ziemlich ruhig um das ganze Thema georden. Zumindest hier in Europa. Man fand sich damit ab was die amerikanische Regierung verlauten lies und nahm es so hin wie es wohl sein sollte.
Ich hab von Anfang an meine Zweifel an dem gehabt was die Bush-Regierung der Öffentlichkeit verkünden lies. Besonders wenn man die Folgen heute betrachtet. Es gibt im Netz unzälige Theorien über Verschwörungen usw und einige sind auch sehr plausibel. 
Ich habe über Google einen Film gefunden der all das wieder in mir hervor rief und mich heute mehr denn je zum denken anregte.
Der Film ist lang, aber man sollte sich die Zeit ruhig nehmen und sich alles an sehen. Mit Sicherheit regt es einen zum nachdenken an und auch dazu vieleicht Fragen zu stellen. Und das kann schon mal nicht verkehrt sein.

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-78...43827&hl=de

Also, wer Lust hat und sich mit dem Thema aus einander setzen will kann hier gerne mal seine Meinung zum Film, aber auch die persönliche über 911 kund tun. Nur weil es länger her ist, sollte es nicht mehr aktuell sein.

Gruß Uktawa


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Wir werden nie erfahren, was wirklich geschah und warum...


----------



## Irn-Bru (10. Mai 2009)

das dürfte die Verschwörungstheoretiker interessieren:
Sprengstoffreste in den GZ Überresten

Fernsehinterview


und hier nochmal der Bericht zum downloaden:

Bericht


Die Wahrheit ist irgendwo dort draussen.....


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Als ich nachhause kam, sah ich Mutter vor dem Fernseher, knieend. Sie hat geweint und ich habs nid gecheckt, warum. Ich kam näher und schaute auf dem Fernseher. Es waren die News. Ich sah den WTC (damals wusst ich ned einmal, wo das liegt) und wie er zusamenstürzt. Ich war so etwa 7 oder 8 Jahre alt.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Mai 2009)

ham wir nich langsam genug threads von 9/11 Illuminati und Schöpfunglehre?
man kanns auch übertreiben


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Mai 2009)

Die Bilderberger habens bestimmt!


----------



## dalai (10. Mai 2009)

Das beste Argument für einen Terroranschlag ist ja wohl die tatsache, das sich Osama Bin Laden offiziel zum Terroranschlag bekennt. Wieso Verschwörung wenn der Täter alles selber zugibt, ja sogar stolz darauf ist. In Interviews und Videobotschaften spricht er über die Folgen von 911, vorallem auch überraschend viel über wirtschaftliche Folgen in der USA. In einer seiner ersten Videobitschaften nach 911, 
sagt er: "The events of September 11 are just an reaction to the continious injustice and oppression being practised against our sons in palestine and in Iraq" 
1993 hat Osama Bin Laden ausserdem wahrscheinlich für 911 geprobt, mit einem Autobombenanschlag aufs WTC.


----------



## Uktawa (10. Mai 2009)

Was macht dich so sicher das es wirklich Osama war der es "zugegeben" hat?
Wir leben im Computerzeitalter. Es lassen sich sowohl Bild- als auch Tonmaterial so verändern/bearbeiten das man jemanden alles sagen lassen kann.
Ich denke mal das was offiziell als Warheit verkauft wurde stimmt so nicht. Dafür gibt es einfach zu viele ungereimtheiten. Dafür verschweigt die US Regierung zuviel. Und bei einigen Dingen darf man mit gesundem Menschenverstand und Logik auch zweifeln. Punkte gäbe es genug die man auf zählen könnte.
Aber es ist oft einfacher Dinge so hin zu nehmen wie sie sind und nicht weiter nach zu fragen. Es könnte ja sein das einem die Warheit die man dann findet so garnicht gefällt.
Fakt ist, die US Regierung hat das was am 11.9. geschah als Freifahrtschein für ihren "Feldzug gegen das Böse" genommen. Allein deswegen sollte man hinterfragen.


----------



## Destilatus (10. Mai 2009)

Fuck, dieser Dumme Antiamerikanismus. 
Denkt ihr echt die Welt ist so schwarz und weiß ? 
Schon allein die Tatsache das sich AQ dazu bekannt hat sollte jedem klar machen das es nicht die USA selber war. 
Es sind viele Sachen am 11. 9. von der US Regierung schief gegangen. Mehr nicht. Daduch konnten (leider) nicht mehr Menschenleben gerettet werden. 
Und anstatt das ihr immer einen bösen fingerzeig auf die USA macht solltet ihr mal lieber euch überlegen das wird doch so einige gute Sachen den Amis zu verdanken haben.


----------



## Irn-Bru (10. Mai 2009)

Wenn man alles so hin nimmt und glaubt was die Medien so berichten ist man entweder naiv und/oder RTL Zuschauer. Ich bin mir sicher viele Ereignisse der Vergangenheit und auch der Gegenwart nicht so geschehen sind wie man uns glauben lässt. 
Diese ganze 9/11 Geschichte besteht aus zu vielen Zufällen und Ungereimtheiten und mit Sicherheit steckt da noch was ganz anderes hinter, nur werden wir das nie erfahren.


Warum z.B. wurden die Sprengstoffrückstände, die durch die Untersuchung erst jetzt gefunden wurden, mit keinem Wort in den offiziellen Berichten von damals erwähnt?


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Destilatus schrieb:


> [...] ihr mal lieber euch überlegen das wird doch so einige gute Sachen den Amis zu verdanken haben.



So gute Sachen wie: Wirtschaftskrisen, Kriege, Verdrängung der heimischen Kultur und Sprache, neue Konzentrationslager (Das zum glück endlich geschlossene Guantanamo), Kriegsverbrechen und Folter...

Hast recht, wir sollten Stolz darauf sein!
Nur weil hier ein paar Theorien genannt werden musst du nicht in die Patriotenkiste greifen... dein tolles Amerika interessiert es sowieso nicht was ein paar Hinterwäldler Barbaren hier in Deutschland dazu sagen...


----------



## Destilatus (10. Mai 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Wenn man alles so hin nimmt und glaubt was die Medien so berichten ist man entweder naiv und/oder RTL Zuschauer. Ich bin mir sicher viele Ereignisse der Vergangenheit und auch der Gegenwart nicht so geschehen sind wie man uns glauben lässt.
> Diese ganze 9/11 Geschichte besteht aus zu vielen Zufällen und Ungereimtheiten und b[mit Sicherheit steckt da noch was ganz anderes hinter]b, nur werden wir das nie erfahren.
> 
> 
> Warum z.B. wurden die Sprengstoffrückstände, die durch die Untersuchung erst jetzt gefunden wurden, mit keinem Wort in den offiziellen Berichten von damals erwähnt?



Was soll bitte dahinter stecken? Sorry komme ich nicht mit. 

aka rückstände: Ich denke dazu wird auch noch die US Regierung noch was sagen und das nicht leer im Raum stehen lassen. Die hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt ganz andere Probleme


----------



## Destilatus (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> So gute Sachen wie: Wirtschaftskrisen, Kriege, Verdrängung der heimischen Kultur und Sprache, neue Konzentrationslager (Das zum glück endlich geschlossene Guantanamo), Kriegsverbrechen und Folter...
> 
> Hast recht, wir sollten Stolz darauf sein!
> Nur weil hier ein paar Theorien genannt werden musst du nicht in die Patriotenkiste greifen... dein tolles Amerika interessiert es sowieso nicht was ein paar Hinterwäldler Barbaren hier in Deutschland dazu sagen...



Wirtschaftskrisen, 

-> Verkürze Kapitalusmus Kritik? Ich bitte dich, die USA für die jetzige Lage die Schuld zu geben ist so schwachsinnig. Daran ist der Kapitalismus als ganzes Schuld. Nich mehr nicht anders. 

Kriege

-> Welche Kriege? WW2 ? eher nicht. Vietnam? War der größte Fehler von denen. Ich habe hier auch nicht gesagt das die USA total Supi ist usw oder? 

Verdrängung der heimischen Kultur und Sprache

-> Nennst mich Patriot und gehst auf "Kultur und Sprache" des "Volkes" ab. Ich bitte dich ^^

Konzentrationslager

-> Ich glaube nicht das du IRGENDEIN Konzentrationslager der Deutschen mit Guantalamo vergleichen kannst. Niemals. KZ dienten dazu Leute systematisch zu töten. Das wurd in Guantalamo nicht gemacht! Also bitte erstmal überlegen was du schreibst und was du vergleichst!


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2009)

Es gibt sogar Theorien die behaupten, dass Osama Bin Laden gar nicht existiert und eine Erfindung von US Amerikanern ist.

Das Thema ist so umfangreich dass ich nicht wage mehr dazu zu schreiben. ^^


----------



## Dietziboy (10. Mai 2009)

*** ***. Alles was gegen eure sog. Theorie spricht ist manipuliert, und alles was dafür spricht sind unumstößliche Beweise, obwohl das auch nur Filmaufnahmen/Fotos sind. Ich denke dass Menschen die eine solche Auffassung gegen jede Vernunft ernsthaft vertreten und verteidigen einfach nur geltungssüchtig sind, Aufmerksamkeit heischen um jeden Preis, selbst wenn man sich damit vor allen anderen zum Deppen macht. Naja aber wie sagte schon Einstein:

"Zwei Dinge sind unendlich: Das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit. Aber beim Universum bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (10. Mai 2009)

Ignoranz ist auch eine Art von Dummheit Dietziboy.
Wenn man alles immer so glaubt wie man es uns glauben machen will, wären wir alle Chinesen die im Gleichschritt hinter der Parteiführung hinter her marschieren.
Die US Regierung hat mehr Dreck am Stecken als mancher glauben will. Wir sprechen von einem Land in dem jeder das Recht hat eine Waffe zu tragen. Einem Land in dem Menschen öffentlich angeprangert werden, einem Land in den es Kopfgeldjäger gibt. Ein Land das Foltert, das Minderheiten unterdrückt und sich in der Welt aufspielt als würde alles ihnen gehören.
Ich persönlich kenne kein Land auf der Welt dessen Regierung so verlogen ist und so heuchlerisch. 
Angesichts dessen was die amerekanischen Geheimdienste alles dürfen und auch tun, angesichts dessen wie sich die USA anderen Ländern gegenüber verhält (besonders Ländern mit viel Erdöl !)und wie sie mit den Menschen in ihrem eigenen Land umgeht, ist es durch aus denkbar und möglich das die damalige Regierung zu unglaubelischen Dingen in der Lage war und warscheinlich heute noch ist.
Nur weil etwas für einen im Moment als unmöglich erscheint, heisst es noch lange nicht das es nicht möglich ist. Die Geschichte der Menschen zeigt das Macht in den Händen weniger sehr oft missbraucht wird. Wer Macht hat nutzt diese für seine eigenen Interessen. Wer Stärke hat nutzt diese um Macht zu erlangen und zu festigen.
Und grade bei den paranoiden Amis ist vieles Möglich. Das zeigt doch die Zeit seit dem 9.11. genau auf. Wenn man keinen triftigen Grund hat in ein Land dessen Regierung nicht zu den eigenen (wirschaftlichen) Interessen passt, zu "übernehmen", dann schaft man sich eben einen. Das ist der einfachste Weg und der wie man ja sehen kann der effizienteste. Man schmeisst erst Bomben und sagt danach warum.


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Mai 2009)

Saß Zuhause damals vor dem
Fernsehn und habs mit meinen Eltern
geschaut.

Naja kann dazu wenig sagen...


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Wie wird man zum Anführer? Zum helden?

Man sorgt dafür, dass die Menschen Angst haben. Das sie Panik bekommen vor etwas. Das sie Hilfe suchen, jemanden suchen der ihnen Helfen kann. Und dann kommst du! Mit deiner unglaublich genialen Lösung. Im gegenzug fordest du ihre Treue und Vertrauen. Und Geld^^ Du löst das Problem (dass du verursacht hast) und tadaaa! Jezz biste Nationalheld, wenn nicht Präsident undso^^

Der kleine "Wie werd ich Führer" Guide ( . )  ,.,  ( * )


----------



## Thrawns (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> So gute Sachen wie: Wirtschaftskrisen, Kriege, Verdrängung der heimischen Kultur und Sprache, neue Konzentrationslager (Das zum glück endlich geschlossene Guantanamo), Kriegsverbrechen und Folter...



Heil, Heil!


----------



## Uktawa (11. Mai 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Heil, Heil!



Was willste uns denn damit sagen ?


----------



## Birk (11. Mai 2009)

> was geschah damals wirklich


Ein Flugzeug ist in ein Hochhaus gekracht.



> und warum !?


Der Pilot hat die Kontrolle verloren. Gründe *dafür* sind meines Wissens nach nicht bekannt.

Mehr FAKTEN gibt es zu dem Thema nicht....


----------



## Independent (11. Mai 2009)

Für mich war das ganz klar ein *False-Flag*. Die Regierung jagt irgendwas in die Luft (Terroristen), schürt Angst und ist so in der Lage die Verfassung zu ändern (Patriot Act) um die Rechte weiter einzuschränken. Feindbild ist dann der Nahe Osten und die gilt es dann zu bekämpfen.

Ich glaube nicht an diese Grundschulverschwörungstheoretiker, mit ihrem "Sprengstoff in den Türmen, Die Maschinen hatten keine Fenster"-Gedöns.

2 Flugzeuge, 2 Türme, Instabiler Kern...Bumm

"WTC 7 wurde gesprengt, es ist zusammengefallen und war nicht beschädigt"-FALSCH. "WTC7" war an der Front unten total demoliert.

Fakt ist, die Türme waren für alle rein wirtschaftlich nicht mehr tragbar und die Bush-Regierung brauchte eh grad einen Krieg (Krieg ist Wirtschaft).

Osama Bin Laden? Das letzte Videomaterial von ihm ist aus dem Jahre 2002. Ohne Feindbild ist jedoch keine Nation zum Aufstand zu bringen und deshalb ist Bin Laden unser Feind. Ich glaube ernsthaft, er ist schon lange Tot. Hin und wieder hört ihr von neuen Bändern auf denen seine Untergebenen wirres Zeug labern...meistens vor politischen Entscheidungen oder Wahlen in den USA.
Bin Laden hat nie zugegeben, dass er was mit den Anschlägen zu tun hat. Er hat sie nur erwähnt.

Leider werden wir nie die Warheit erfahren...

Ein trauriger Tag. Ich erlebte den 2ten Einschlag live im TV mit 15. Befasse mich jahrelang mit dem Thema. 
------------------------------------------------------------

Was entsteht am Ground Zero:

http://my.buffed.de/user/145578/blog/view/1971836364

Auch sehr zu empfehlen ist "MAN ON WIRE". Es handelt von einem Franzosen der damals mittels Seil zwischen den Türmen jonglierte. Schönes Bildmaterial.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6XrkG3cB2Q


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Mai 2009)

Wo war ich am 11. September?

Beim Bund!

Ich war stellvertrender Zugführer des II Zuges einer Ausbildungskompanie. Auf einmal rannte der Vertretungsspieß an mir vorbei und rief "Schliest die Waffenkammer auf! Macht euch abmarschbereit! Es ist Krieg Krieg Krieg!" Nicht das man es nicht gewohnt wäre sowas zu hören... Manche Militärische Einheiten haben nun halt mal was von MASH. Zu diesem Augenblick dachte ich noch, ich hätte einfach die Einleitung dieses Witzes verpaßt.....

Dann kam ein OG an und erzählt was gerade im Radio kam. Ein Anschlag auf die USA! Da der Zugführer nicht da war, lies ich sofort den Zug antreten. Ein Obergefreiter bekam den Auftrag, den Unterrichtsraum aufzuschliesen und die Nachrichten im Fernsehen zu suchen. 

Der Zug war angetreten und ich sagte was passiert ist. Flugzeuge sind in Amerika ins World Trade Zenter gekracht. In manchen Gesichtern entwickelte sich ein breites Grinsen und funkelnde Augen. Man muß nicht Gedanken lesen können um zu wissen was in Menschen vorgeht die seit 2 Wochen in der Grundausbildung sind und so etwas hören "Ahhhja! Nee iss klar! Und jetzt müssen wir gleich den millitärischen Einsatz auf der Hindernissbahn üben? Oh lol! Was für millitante Noobs!!!".. wäre wohl die Übersetzung.. ich trat langsam vor einen Soldaten und schaut ihm ins Gesicht. "Warum grinsen sie?" Das grinsen wurde breiter "Tut mir leid er Stabsunteroffizier aber das hört sich für mich ein wenig unglaubwürdig an." "Dann werden sie es gleich im Fernsehen sehen. VON VORNE BEGINNEND ROTTENWEISE IN DEN U-RAUM EINRÜCKEN! MARSCH MARSCH!!" Der U-Raum füllt sich und die Nachrichten liefen. Man sah wie die Flugzeuge ins World Trade Center stürzten, wie die Türme brannten. Und hörte wie die Reporter fassunglos waren. Doch genaueres gab es nicht an Informationen. Deshalb begang ich mir die Menschen in den Uniformen anzuschauen. Wie ihre Gesichter sich verzogen und das glänzen aus den Augen schwindete. Wie jedem bewußt war "Wir wissen nicht was da auf uns zukommt."
Einer fragte dann "Weiß man wer das war?" Ich antwortete folgenschweren Satz: "*Es ist noch nicht bekannt. Ich hörte aber mal das die amerikansichen Geheimdienste herausgefunden habe, dass Terroristen einen Anschlag mit Modellflugzeugen planten*." Später kam ein Oberfeldwebel rüber und sagte alle Unteroffiziere sollen ihr Marschgepäck sicherheitshalber richten und die Rekruten beruhigen. Ich ging auf meine Stube, packte mein Zeug und rief meinen Eltern an um ihnen zu sagen, das ich sie lieb hab. Da man sich ja nicht sicher sein konnte, was als nächstes kommt oder passiert. 

So was ist daran das wichtigste? Ich habs mal fett markiert! Ob die Regierung ihre Finger im Spiel hatten oder nicht, sie haben auf jedenfall davon gewußt und es wohl in einem bestimmten Rahmen zugelassen! Zumindestens erhärtete sich für mich der Verdacht, als die Amerikaner dann später mit "Wenn der Irak seine Atomwaffen nicht rausgibt, dann marschieren wir ein!" anfingen und dabei schon die Armee für die Offensive in Marsch setzten! Keiner würde so eine Armee auffahren, wenn er nicht vor hat sie einzusetzen! Es ging weit über eine normale millitärische Präsenz als Drohgebärde hinaus.

Doch das alles schien dann irgendwann "vergessen" zu sein. Der amerikanische Soldat starb im Irak, der Krieg wurde von den Steuern bezahlt während amerikanische Ölfirmen da unten fleissig geschäfte machten/machen.

Wo ist Osama Bin Laden heute? Er wurde nie gefasst und nie für Tod erklärt! Und trotzdem ist er der Grund für einen weiteren "Krieg gegen den Terror"! Geführt mit Waffen wie dem Guantanamo Lager! Heiligt der Zweck die Mittel im Kampf gegen ein Gespenst?

Und stimmt es was im Film 9/11 gesagt wurde? Die EINZIGE Maschine die trotz Flugverbots fliegen durfte war die, der Familie BinLaden! Während sonst niemand eine Starterlaubnis kriegte! NIEMAND! 

Ich unterstelle hier nichts, aber es macht mich misstrauisch....


----------



## Irn-Bru (12. Mai 2009)

ist ja ne nette Geschichte du da geschrieben hast, allerdings wird sie wohl kaum der Wahrheit entsprechen. 
Ich war damals selbst beim Bund, wir kamen gerade vom Schiessen und der GvD emfing uns ganz aufgeregt und zeigte uns die Nachrichten im Fernsehn. Alle waren natürlich schockiert und konnten es nicht fassen. Aber gab weder einen Befehl zur Alarmbereitschaft noch schrie irgendwer "Es ist krieg". 
Weder ein Kompaniechef noch Battallionskommandeur kann von sich aus den Befehl zur Alarmbereitschaft geben, sowas kommt von ganz oben. Und da wir erst recht spät wieder vom Schiessen zurück gekommen waren hätte uns dieser Befehl schon längst erreicht, hätte es ihn gegeben.
Zwar galt in den nächsten Wochen erhöhte Sicherheit sodass die Wache verstärkt wurde und eine zusätzliche Mg Stellung eingerichtet wurde und jedes Fahrzeug gründlich kontrolliert wurde, aber das war es auch schon.

Wie gesagt nette Geschichte aber sie ist von dir frei erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (12. Mai 2009)

Ich würde das nicht behaupten IRN-BRU. Es gibt halt ein paar "Führer" (kA wie die Leute beim Bund da alle heißen, whatever), die haben ein wenig überdreht.


----------



## Irn-Bru (12. Mai 2009)

Rede nicht bei Dingen mit, von denen du keine Ahnung hast......


----------



## Topperharly (12. Mai 2009)

das is ziemlich schwer zu beantworten, man fragt sich einige sachen, warum wurde die familie bin-laden am 10.sep. 2001 aus dem land geflogen, obwohl sie eigentlich länger urlaub in den usa machen wollten, wie schaffen es, schlechte piloten einen präzisionsflug in die tower und ins pentagon zu fliegen. warum haben sich einige der passagiere mit "hallo, hier ist dein sohn/mann/frau/tocher bei ihren liebsten verabschiedet (sowas macht man doch nicht, der zuhörer weiß doch, dass seine sohn/mann/frau/tocher am ende der leitung is. Die amerikaner wollten, und das is krass, zur zeit der kuba-kriese, ein flugzeug fernsteuern und über kuba explodieren lassen, um einen grund zu haben, einen krieg anzufangen, diese idee wurde glücklicherweise nie umgesetzt...


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Mai 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ist ja ne nette Geschichte du da geschrieben hast, allerdings wird sie wohl kaum der Wahrheit entsprechen.
> Ich war damals selbst beim Bund, wir kamen gerade vom Schiessen und der GvD emfing uns ganz aufgeregt und zeigte uns die Nachrichten im Fernsehn. Alle waren natürlich schockiert und konnten es nicht fassen. Aber gab weder einen Befehl zur Alarmbereitschaft noch schrie irgendwer "Es ist krieg".
> Weder ein Kompaniechef noch Battallionskommandeur kann von sich aus den Befehl zur Alarmbereitschaft geben, sowas kommt von ganz oben. Und da wir erst recht spät wieder vom Schiessen zurück gekommen waren hätte uns dieser Befehl schon längst erreicht, hätte es ihn gegeben.
> Zwar galt in den nächsten Wochen erhöhte Sicherheit sodass die Wache verstärkt wurde und eine zusätzliche Mg Stellung eingerichtet wurde und jedes Fahrzeug gründlich kontrolliert wurde, aber das war es auch schon.
> ...



Dieser Spieß hatte einen hang zum melodramatischen! Du wirst das nicht verstehen! Warst du schonmal Ausbilder in einer Ausbildungskompanie? Schwarzer Humor und Sarkasmus wuchern aus allen Ecken und da man in einer Kompanie sitzt, in die normalerweise andere Soldaten zukommandiert werden wenn sie was angestellt haben. Kannste dir auch geringfügig mehr erlauben. Natürlich wurde die Waffenkammer nicht aufgeschlossen und er hatte eben eine seltsame Art von Humor! Da gabs noch einige weitere Beispiele aber das geht zu tief in die Materie und ist für dieses Thema nicht relevant...

Der Oberfeldwebel gab es nicht als direkten Befehl raus und schon garnicht als Befehl der Obrigkeit. Es ist nun mal so, dass einem guten Soldaten "vorauseilender Gehorsam" ein Begriff sein sollte. Sprich: Lage? Eine verbündete Nation wurde angegriffen, Feind und Umstand unbekannt! Auftrag? Herstellen der Kampfbereitschaft um auf Anschläge im eigenen Land reagieren zu können! Dazu Bedarf es keines Befehls! Ein Soldat der wirklich Soldat ist, in einer Armee, in der selbständiges denken und handeln gefordert ist, macht das eigentlich von alleine! Zumal wir (Dienstgrade) alle im Besitz der FeldjägerATN waren und die Dienstkommandos in ständige Alarmbereitschaft gesetzt wurden.

Warst du da grad in der Grundausbildung? Dann bist du einer der "Zivilisten in Uniform" die nicht beunruhigt werden sollten. Oder deine Einheit war eben erstmal nicht so wichtig! Oder deine Vorgesetzten hatten einfach ne andere Meinung über das ganze.. Frage über Fragen.... 


Du kannst sagen "Ich glaube dir nicht!" Ok ist dein gutes Recht! Ein "aber sie ist frei erfunden" ist schon eine Unterstellung. Aber am lustigsten ist, dass du mir erklären willst ob ich das so erlebt habe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In erster Linie wollte ich mit dem Beitrag zeigen wie ich den Anschlag erlebt habe, wo ich war und wie ich mich fühlte, was ich sehen konnte wie sich andere Personen fühlten, wie sie sich verhalten haben. Heute sagt man "Klar! War ein Anschlag von den Taliban!" Das war aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt eben noch nicht klar! Und so machte jeder das, was er für richtig hielt.


----------



## Independent (12. Mai 2009)

> Rede nicht bei Dingen mit, von denen du keine Ahnung hast......



JAWOHL! Spar dir solche Kommentare. Das hat nichts mit Ahnung zu tun.


----------



## Thront (12. Mai 2009)

9.11 ? war das nicht der tag als serverraid auf N.Y. war ? oder irre ich mich? meine gilde war nich dabei, aber ich habe gehört sie hätten zwei bosse gelegt.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> 9.11 ? war das nicht der tag als serverraid auf N.Y. war ? oder irre ich mich? meine gilde war nich dabei, aber ich habe gehört sie hätten zwei bosse gelegt.



Also ich hab jetzt ausgiebig über deinen Beitrag nachgedacht und ich befürchte er soll witzig sein. Leider konnte ich den Witz daran nicht finden.

Das ist mal wieder so ein Witz, der sich über eine Katastrophe, die SEHR vielen Menschen unnötig das Leben gekostet hat lustig macht.

Ganz ehrlich! Wenn ein Angehöriger der Todesopfer so einem "Witzeerzähler" eine reinhauen würde, dann würd ich es verstehen!

Ich würde natürlich sagen "Laß gut sein! Gewalt ist keine Lösung!" aber mit einer Tonlage, als ob ich grad einem Kind den Kopf tätschel was von alleine zum erstenmal sein Zimmer aufgeräumt hat......


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Mai 2009)

Es waren die Agenten aus den Unterirdischen Menschen Fabriken.


----------



## Thront (12. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das ist mal wieder so ein Witz, der sich über eine Katastrophe, die SEHR vielen Menschen unnötig das Leben gekostet hat lustig macht.




ach lass den thront, der typ hat ein anner waffel. nicht beachten- is besser so.

solche typen lieben es, wenn andere sich über sie aufregen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (13. Mai 2009)

von schwarzen Humor und sarkasmus war in deinem Post aber nix zu lesen. Ich will ja gar nicht abstreiten dass du es so ähnlich erlebt hast, nur glaube ich dass du die Geschichte um einige dramaturgische Punkte erweitert hast. Weil wenn man es so liest bekommt man wirklich den Eindruck das ihr da voll aufgeröddelt im U-Raum gesessen habt und auf den Befehl zum Abmarsch gewartet habt.
Und nein ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht in der Grundausbildung,sonndern hatte schon paar Jährchen hinter mir..


Wie auch immer, ich denke für solch ein Thema ist buffed nicht die richtige Plattform, wie man hier an zahlreichen unreifen Kommentaren sehen kann. Die kleinen machen hier auf kosten vieler tausend Menschleben ihre Späße, was ihre Art ist die Ereignisse in ihren "unreifen kindlichen Hirnen" zu verarbeiten. 

Ich bitte darum dass dieser Thread geschlossen wird


----------



## Raelis Shar (13. Mai 2009)

Tag! 

ich finde es sehr verwirrend dass dieses "Ereignis" soviel anklang und Mitleid findet!
Jeden tag sterben auf der welt über 1000nde von Menschen. vorallem in Afrika wo Hungersnot herrscht,
als auch im Krieg.

jetzt geschehen Unfälle und anschläge und alle Welt ist darüber schockiert.
Was macht diese Fälle so besonders? würde mich echt mal interessieren

mich kümmert es nicht wenn Menschen sterben mit denen ich nichts zu tun habe..
was bringt es auch darum zu trauern?

Auf der einen Seite heuchelt der gemeine Mensch Mitleid und Traur vor, auf der anderen Seite
würden sie niemals Spenden gehen. Warum auch etwas von ihrem Besitz abgeben?

Der Mensch ist egoistisch, deswegen versuche ich erst gar nicht zu heucheln..


----------



## Irn-Bru (13. Mai 2009)

ich hoffe das war nicht dein Ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du kannst mir nicht erzählen dass dich Ereignisse wie 9/11 oder der Amoklauf in Winnenden kalt lassen. Und falls es doch dein Ernst ist, solltest du dich mal fragen ob es dich auch kalt lassen würde, wenn vor deinen Augen ein Kind vom Bus überfahren wird  (kenne ich nicht,nicht mein Kind,mir egal). Wenn du so denkst bist du echt ein Soziopath und solltest dir Hilfe suchen...


----------



## Thront (13. Mai 2009)

also ich weiss nicht. es stößt immer wieder auf empörung wenn man gerade bei solchen thematiken den clown spielt.

man sollte nur aufpassen: wenn ihr die energie habt euch aufzuregen- warum regt ihr euch dann nicht über N24, die BILD und viel viel mehr in der internationalen medienlandschaft auf, die immer wieder schlimme katastrophen ausbeuten und als storys und abenteuer verkaufen. warum rennen die leute in die kinofilme über 911, oder halten es für "bildung" wenn sie auf pro7 gallileo mysterie "wer is schuld an 911 " usw schaun.

das ist ausverkauf. schön dargestellt anhand des 2 weltkrieges: 

http://blogs.taz.de/wp-inst/wp-content/blo...09/lego-kz3.jpg

wir wollns ja auch nicht anders. oder doch?

deswegen sollten manche hier nicht immer so ne große klappe haben. 





gerade wenn man sich für "ach-so-erwachsen" hält. aber das ist ja ne andere geschichte.


----------



## Irn-Bru (13. Mai 2009)

den Zusammenhang von pietätlosen kindlichen Rumgealbere und den Medien musst du mir erklären...


----------



## Thront (13. Mai 2009)

weil das eine vieleicht zum anderen führt.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Mai 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> 1.von schwarzen Humor und sarkasmus war in deinem Post aber nix zu lesen.
> 2.Ich will ja gar nicht abstreiten dass du es so ähnlich erlebt hast, nur glaube ich dass du die Geschichte um einige dramaturgische Punkte erweitert hast.
> 3.Weil wenn man es so liest bekommt man wirklich den Eindruck das ihr da voll aufgeröddelt im U-Raum gesessen habt und auf den Befehl zum Abmarsch gewartet habt.
> 
> ...



1. War auch keiner drin
2. Nein
3. Und wenn du diesen Eindruck hast, dann hab ich mein Ziel erreicht! Dir den Eindruck zu vermitteln den man in diesem Moment hatte! Man sah nur es war ein fürchterlicher Anschlag geschehen und keiner wußte warum oder was kommt! Man rechnete mit dem schlimmsten! Natürlich ging das Leben in der AKP danach normal weiter! Aber in diesem Augenblick wurd einem bewußt, wie schnell sich ein ganzes Weltbild verändern kann.
4. Und wo sollte man es deiner Meinung nach diskutieren? In einem Forum für Erwachsene? So ab 30 aufwärts? Jugendliche kann man dann ja später mal Dinge, Ansichten erklären wenn sie alt genug dafür sind... Das interessante an diesem Forum ist die Mischung aus Jung und Alt und hier sind auch viele die sich sonst nie mit den Themen Leben, Politik, Religion usw auseinandersetzen. Oder nur einseitige Meinungen hören. Manchmal muß man einfach mal das interesse in Menschen für Themen wecken, dass sie zum Nachdenken anregt. Ich rede hier nicht davon, eine Meinung zu präsentieren und als absolut und alleingültig hinzustellen. Sondern davon andere Sichtweisen/Betrachtungsweisen aufzuzeigen damit jeder die für sich selbst prüfen kann.
5. Ich vote dagegen.


----------



## Raelis Shar (13. Mai 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ich hoffe das war nicht dein Ernst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




natürlich ist das mein ernst. ich kaspere nicht rum Oo

zum Amoklauf in winnenden: mit GENAU solchen Menschen habe ich erst recht kein Mitleid!
Der täter hat gezielt getötet genau die die ihn gemobbt haben weswegen sonst ist er in GENAU
Die klasse gestürmt..

und wenn ein Kind vom Bus überfahren wird...WAS BRINGT ES MIR TRAURIG DARÜBER ZU SEIN?
wie gesagt in afrika sterben jeder zeit welche an krankheit und die afrikaner sehen da auch alle zu.

ich finde es keineswegs gut dass das Kind stirbt doch wieso sollte es mich betreffen?


----------



## Uktawa (13. Mai 2009)

Leute, bitte bleibt nett zu einander und findet bitte wieder zum eigendlichen Thema zurück.
Mir ist duch aus bewusst das 911 immer noch ein "schwieriges" Thema für den einen oder anderen ist. Manche von Euch wissen vieleicht auch nicht mal was damals eigendlich genau los war, weil sie damals noch zu jung waren um zu verstehen.


----------



## Adalfried (13. Mai 2009)

Der 11.9 ist für mich kein Datum.

Als die Türme brannten, dachte ich erst an einen Film und als sie einfielen hatte ich nicht gedacht das es Terroristen waren. Aber naja dann wurde es gesagt und unschuldige Menschen dannach ermordet. 

Amerika hatte es gebraucht, der Krieg hat zu viele Vorteile. Im zweiten Weltkrieg hatte man es schon einmal gemacht. Der Kriegsgrund der USA, war die Rache an Pearl Harbor ... das gleiche Schema. Man hat die Japaner gezwungen, man hat sie dazu gezwungen in den Krieg zu ziehen. Gab ihn aber ein Ziel, ein Ziel was sie direkt angreifen konnten. Das gleiche ist am 11.9 passiert. Wer das Ding flog, ist doch völlig egal, dass spielt keine Rolle. Es starben Unschuldige Menschen in diesen Turm und es starben etliche Menschen dananch und etliche Unschuldige Menschen!

Wer und wie ist egal. Es war ein Illegaler Krieg gegen Unschuldige Menschen und dafür brauchte man einen Grund. Denn Öl ist wichtig und dort geht ja ne Fette Pipline entlang. Ich meine Jahre zu fuhr gab man ihn Waffen um den Russen zu vertreiben und schickte sogar Rambo dort hin ^^, der immer sieht dass blaues Licht, blau Leuchtet. Damit der Russe das Land nicht bekommt. Sie sind doch erst auf Afganischen Boden gelandet, als diese ihre eigene Armee gegen die Taliban geschickt haben. Die USA wollte nach Afganisthan. Das war ihr Ziel. Der 11.9 war der Grund für den Kriegseintritt und für einen neuen Bösen Gegner. Die Bösen Terroisten. Die Bösen Menschenmörder, die Feige Züge spregen etc. Aber der größte Vorteil ist, es könnte jeder sein und dass macht mehr Angst. Der große Russe ist doch besiegt. Da brauch man einen neuen Gegner, ein Grund um Geld ins Militär zu stecken. Ich meine wenn eines Tages der Weltmark völlig zusammen bricht und eine richtige Wirtschaftskrise kommt, wo wirklich alles zu Grund geht. Gilt das Recht des stärken. Da ist Armee wichtig. 

Ein Gegner der überall zuschlagen kann, jeder sein könnte ist doch Perfekt. Man muss nicht viel machen. Soll es Iran sein, Irak oder ein anderes Land. Bumm Bombe und der Täter ist klar Iraner odeR Iraker etc. So vom Prinzip eben. Weil es könnte jeder sein! Das ist der Trick.


----------



## Elda (14. Mai 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Der 11.9 ist für mich kein Datum.


Hier Stand mal Müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Mai 2009)

Elda schrieb:


> Es war ja auch der 9.11
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Peinlich, peinlich aber es war der 11 September 2001 und nicht der 9 November. Man sagt bloß 9/11 weil es leichter von der Zunge geht als 11/9.

Ich hoffe aber stark, dass der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anzeichen für Ironie und nicht etwas ein kleiner besserwisser Smilie ist.


----------



## Thrawns (14. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Peinlich, peinlich aber es war der 11 September 2001 und nicht der 9 November. Man sagt bloß 9/11 weil es leichter von der Zunge geht als 11/9.


Ich vermute eher, weil mm/dd/yy(yy) das gängige Datumsformat in den USA ist. Laut Wikipedia zumindest, wird dd/mm/yy(yy) dort nicht verwendet (anders, als z.B. in G.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Mai 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Ich vermute eher, weil mm/dd/yy(yy) das gängige Datumsformat in den USA ist. Laut Wikipedia zumindest, wird dd/mm/yy(yy) dort nicht verwendet (anders, als z.B. in G.



Auch eine naheliegende Erklärung, sogar plausibler als meine. Aber ich finde 9/11 geht immernoch leichter von der Zunge.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (14. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Auch eine naheliegende Erklärung, sogar plausibler als meine. Aber ich finde 9/11 geht immernoch leichter von der Zunge.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da stimme ich dir auch zu 100% zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2009)

9/11 is tatsächlich die gängige Abkürzung in den USA, weil die da ein anderes Datumsschema haben. Das kann ich bestätigen.

Der Monat kommt da immer zuerst.


----------



## Siu (14. Mai 2009)

> Der Film ist lang, aber man sollte sich die Zeit ruhig nehmen und sich alles an sehen. Mit Sicherheit regt es einen zum nachdenken an und auch dazu vieleicht Fragen zu stellen. Und das kann schon mal nicht verkehrt sein.
> 
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-78...43827&hl=de
> 
> Also, wer Lust hat und sich mit dem Thema aus einander setzen will kann hier gerne mal seine Meinung zum Film, aber auch die persönliche über 911 kund tun. Nur weil es länger her ist, sollte es nicht mehr aktuell sein.



Wuh. Loose Change, ein Film, der gerade zu von Fakten überflutet wird, alles wird haargenau bewiesen und man hat kein Zweifel, dass es sich um eine Verschwörung handeln MUSS.

So. Ernsthaft. Könnt ihr solche Threads, die es übrigens schon in 20-facher Ausführung gibt, einmal ohne diesen Quatsch posten? Ihr solltet mal den Gegenfilm dazu schauen, der öfters auf N24 kommt. Wo so ziemlich jedes angebliche "Faktum" in 3 Sätzen entkräftet wird. Ich warte nur noch auf einen Thread über die angeblich vorgetäuschte Mondlandung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheerza (14. Mai 2009)

Hab da was nettes gefunden eben =)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVTuy9f0QnI


----------



## Destilatus (14. Mai 2009)

Cheerza lass den dreck ... sowas unsinnvolles .. könnte ich brechen echt 

FAKT ist das 9/11 kein Inside war. Aber hey leute lasst euch weiter schön das geld aus den Taschen ziehen für irgendwelchen Verschwörungs Mist....

"Niemand muß dich extra täuschen
wenn du dich selber so gut täuschst"

Feiert mal lieber den 8. Mai, 15. Mai oder sowas ... aber lasst den scheiß hype hier mal sein .. danke :-*


----------



## Philister (15. Mai 2009)

zu glauben, dass es unwiderlegbar bewiesen wäre, dass 9/11 nicht selbst inszeniert gewesen ist, halt ich für mindestens genau so intelligent wie die gegenteilige behauptung. fakt ist, dass wir es nicht wissen - und dabei wirds wohl auch bleiben ;-)


----------



## Thrawns (15. Mai 2009)

Siu schrieb:


> So. Ernsthaft. Könnt ihr solche Threads, die es übrigens schon in 20-facher Ausführung gibt, einmal ohne diesen Quatsch posten? Ihr solltet mal den Gegenfilm dazu schauen, der öfters auf N24 kommt. Wo so ziemlich jedes angebliche "Faktum" in 3 Sätzen entkräftet wird.



Oder mosaik911.de.


----------



## Irn-Bru (15. Mai 2009)

hm das mit dem   Q33 NY(Flugnummer des Flugzeugs welches zuerst in die Türme geflogen ist ist echt faszinierend. Gebt das mal in einen Texteditor ein wechselt die Schriftgröße auf 48 und die Schriftart auf wingdings......


----------



## marion9394 (15. Mai 2009)

hm, 11. september war glaub mein erster tag in der achten klasse... da hab ich meine erste große liebe kennengelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

als 15 jähriges blag hat mich das damals total angekotzt das wochenlang die tvsender blockiert wurden...
heute seh ichs auch anders .... (wobei ich diese rtl panikmache-spezial-beiträge immer noch nicht leidern kann)


----------



## sTereoType (15. Mai 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> hm das mit dem   Q33 NY(Flugnummer des Flugzeugs welches zuerst in die Türme geflogen ist ist echt faszinierend. Gebt das mal in einen Texteditor ein wechselt die Schriftgröße auf 48 und die Schriftart auf wingdings......


so und jetzt google die richtige flugnummer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 diese spielerei ist ein internet hoax


----------



## Thrawns (15. Mai 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> hm das mit dem   Q33 NY(Flugnummer des Flugzeugs welches zuerst in die Türme geflogen ist ist echt faszinierend. Gebt das mal in einen Texteditor ein wechselt die Schriftgröße auf 48 und die Schriftart auf wingdings......


Und genau einen Beitrag über dir, habe ich u.a. das hier gepostet.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Mai 2009)

lol das Q33 NY geht ja wirklich  

da wird man schon nachdenklich  ( ich wette Bill Gates steckt dahinter)


----------



## Independent (15. Mai 2009)

Immer wieder interessant wie Leute mit so dummen Bemerkungen wie "In Afrika sterben Kinder" vom Thema ablenken oder das damit gleichstellen.

Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. 

9/11 war ein False-Flag, fertig.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falsche_Flagge_(Operation)

:O


----------



## Noxiel (15. Mai 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> 9/11 war ein False-Flag, fertig.



9/11 war *k*ein False-Flag, fertig.


Ich liebe solche Diskussionen...


----------



## sTereoType (15. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 9/11 war *k*ein False-Flag, fertig.
> 
> 
> Ich liebe solche Diskussionen...


oh da will ich auch mitmachen
9/11 war ein Obstkuchen,fertig

_GLaDOS bestreitet die Existenz eines Kuchens_


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Mai 2009)

the cake is a lie!


----------



## Medmius (16. Mai 2009)

Ob es wirklich die amerikanische Regierung, Osama Bin Laden oder sonst irgendjemand war, werden wir wohl nie herausfinden.

Jedoch ist es inzwischen wohl klar, dass die Türme nicht nur wegen den beiden Flugzeugen zusammengestürzt sind. Die Flugzeuge waren in diesem Fall nichts weiter als ein bisschen Feuerwerk, damit die Menschen denken sollten, sie seien die Ursache für den zusammensturz gewesen.
Es waren ganz klar irgendwelche Sprengkörper in den Gebäuden platziert, die dann zur richtigen Zeit angezündet wurden und die Hochhäuser zum Sturz brachten. Ich frag mich deswegen immer noch, warum die "Flugzeuge-liessen-die-Hochhäuser-zusammenstürzen" Theoretiker immer noch dazu stehen. Vielleicht, weil sie etwas zu verbergen haben, die wir unwissenden nicht erfahren sollen.


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ob es wirklich die amerikanische Regierung, Osama Bin Laden oder sonst irgendjemand war, werden wir wohl nie herausfinden.
> 
> Jedoch ist es inzwischen wohl klar, dass die Türme nicht nur wegen den beiden Flugzeugen zusammengestürzt sind. Die Flugzeuge waren in diesem Fall nichts weiter als ein bisschen Feuerwerk, damit die Menschen denken sollten, sie seien die Ursache für den zusammensturz gewesen.
> Es waren ganz klar irgendwelche Sprengkörper in den Gebäuden platziert, die dann zur richtigen Zeit angezündet wurden und die Hochhäuser zum Sturz brachten. Ich frag mich deswegen immer noch, warum die "Flugzeuge-liessen-die-Hochhäuser-zusammenstürzen" Theoretiker immer noch dazu stehen. Vielleicht, weil sie etwas zu verbergen haben, die wir unwissenden nicht erfahren sollen.



Naja so kannst du das aber auch nicht sagen...
Neulich hab ich erst wieder einen Bericht im TV gesehen wo der Zusammensturz durch eine Sprengung widerlegt wurde. Die Vertreter der Sprengtheorie behaupten ja, es seien kurz vor dem Einsturz jeweils unter den Einschlaglöchern der Flugzeuge Explosionen zu sehen gewesen sein. 

Von Experten wurde aber dargelegt, dass die Brandabweisende Ummantelung der Stahlträger durch die Wucht des Flugzeugeinschlags einfach von den Trägern runtergepustet wurde und weiterhin der Brand des Kerosins nicht mit einberechnet wurde, beim Bau der Türme. Demzufolge wäre alles nur ein unglücklicher Zufall gewesen und nix mit Sprengung...

Aber nunja, jede Seite hat seine Argumente und "Beweise", irgendwie kann niemand sicher sagen, was nun wirklich passiert ist.


----------



## Irn-Bru (16. Mai 2009)

es wurden aber erst kurzlich Sprengstoffreste in den Trümmern gefunden, das ist nun mal Fakt...kannst du dir gerne nochmal durchlesen, haben es glaube ich auf Seite 1  gepostet. Interessant ist auch in diesem Zusammenhang dass ein drittes Gebäude einfach so zusammengestürzt ist(ohne Flugzeug).


----------



## sTereoType (16. Mai 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> es wurden aber erst kurzlich Sprengstoffreste in den Trümmern gefunden, das ist nun mal Fakt...kannst du dir gerne nochmal durchlesen, haben es glaube ich auf Seite 1  gepostet. Interessant ist auch in diesem Zusammenhang dass ein drittes Gebäude einfach so zusammengestürzt ist(ohne Flugzeug).


du verlinkst das gulli board als seriöse quelle? gut das gulli die news selber von infokrieg hat und infokrieg ein meilenstein in der objektiven berichterstattung ist....
Wenn da auch nur ein Wort Wahrheit hinter wäre, denkst du nicht das es durch alle Medien gegangen wäre? Und bitte komm mir nicht mit dem Argument das sie die news unterdrücken, denn dann würde sicherlich dieses Video nicht auf youtube stehen.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Ich will man kurz anmerken, dass man nahezu alles widerlegen oder bestreiten kann. Mancherorts wird sogar daran gezweifelt, das 1+ 1 wirklich 2 gibt.

Denkt darüber nach...


----------



## Irn-Bru (16. Mai 2009)

und wenn du dir den Bericht bei Guli mal durchlesen würdes,t wüsstest du auf welche Quelle die sich beziehen, ob diese Quelle nun seriös ist weiss ich nicht....




> Wenn da auch nur ein Wort Wahrheit hinter wäre, denkst du nicht das es durch alle Medien gegangen wäre? Und bitte komm mir nicht mit dem Argument das sie die news unterdrücken, denn dann würde sicherlich dieses Video nicht auf youtube stehen.




ja? was sollten denn die Medien berichten? Das die USA bei ihren "offiziellen" Untersuchungen geschlampt haben und irgendwas zu verbergen haben? Wäre nicht das erste mal das bei offizeillen Berichten der Usa geschlampt wurde oder das wichtige Dinge nicht erwähnt wurden....


----------



## sTereoType (16. Mai 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> und wenn du dir den Bericht bei Guli mal durchlesen würdes,t wüsstest du auf welche Quelle die sich beziehen, ob diese Quelle nun seriös ist weiss ich nicht....
> _schau dir meinen post nochmal an_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Valinar (16. Mai 2009)

Die Welt ist unter Bush noch viel mehr US-Feindlicher geworden als ohnehin schon(Vom Machtverlust mal ganz abgesehen).
Würden sich nicht sofort alle Zeitungen in Europa,Asien,Afrika usw. auf solche Nachrichten stürzen wenn da auch nur ein stückchen Wahrheit dran wäre?
Das wäre doch für Russland,China,Venezuela und 120 andere Länder ein gefundenes fressen um den rest der Glaubwürdigkeit der USA auf ewig zu zerstören und sogar die NATO ins wackeln zu bringen.
Warum machen sie es dann eigentlich nichts?
An Angst kanns wohl kaum liegen.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre Bestechung und Erpressung.

Schliesslich ist die Usa nicht gerade klein. So im Sinne: "Wir haben die Bombe!"

Aber das sind nur Vermutungen... allerdings ist es ja nicht so, als wäre alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen.


----------



## Valinar (16. Mai 2009)

Russland und China sind wohl die letzten die vor den USA angst haben.
Und mir fällt nichts ein womit man die beiden großartig bestechen könnte.
Nach dem Kalten Krieg waren die USA die uneingeschränkte Weltmacht schlechthin.
Aber davon ist heute nicht mehr soviel zu sehen.
So sehr wirkt die Drohkulisse der USA die letzten Jahre nicht mehr...ist zumindestens mein Eindruck.

Gerade Russland wäre doch sehr daran gelegen soetwas publik zu machen.
Schließlich rückt die NATO immer mehr an ihre Grenzen heran und damit die USA.

Sollte sich heraustellen das es von den Amis inszeniert war dann wars das wohl mit der NATO.
Der Anschlag wurde immerhin als erster Angriff auf die NATO gewehrtet womit alle Mitgliedsstaaten kämpfen mussten.
Dann wäre es unmöglich dass das Bündniss weiter besteht(zumindestens nicht mit der USA).


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Was ist die NATO? Vermittelt mir Wissen^^was is das?


----------



## Irn-Bru (16. Mai 2009)

> und wenn du dir den Bericht bei Guli mal durchlesen würdes,t wüsstest du auf welche Quelle die sich beziehen, ob diese Quelle nun seriös ist weiss ich nicht....
> schau dir meinen post nochmal an



guck nochmal, ein Versuch haste noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Was ist die NATO? Vermittelt mir Wissen^^was is das?



Na du das ist aber eine etwas größere Wissenslücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das ist Die NATO http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NATO


----------



## sTereoType (16. Mai 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> guck nochmal, ein Versuch haste noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tut mir leid das ich neben infokrieg.tv wichtige seiten vergaß wie etwa stj911.org oder (ganz wichtig!) foem.info.
nicht zu vergessen die teile von wikipedia die grad in die these passen(wenn man sich alles zu 9/11 auf wiki durchliest, merkt man was für ein stuss bei gulli steht)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Benji , ganz ehrlich, mit 16 jahren nicht wissen was die NATO ist(selbst in der schweiz) find ich schon ziemlich peinlich


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Tja sorry^^hab schon öfters den namen gehört, aber richtig wissen,w as das ist tu ich nicht.

-.- Schon wieder Wikipedia durchlesen... das dauert so lange kanns mir ned wer erklären? Bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Mai 2009)

Nato = Internationales Verteidigungsbündnis. Tust du einem von uns weh, tun wir dir dafür auch alle weh.


Trotzdem Benji, das ist und bleibt peinlich.


----------



## dalai (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tja sorry^^hab schon öfters den namen gehört, aber richtig wissen,w as das ist tu ich nicht.
> 
> -.- Schon wieder Wikipedia durchlesen... das dauert so lange kanns mir ned wer erklären? Bitte.
> 
> ...



_North Atlantic Treaty Organization, _1949 von Belgien, Dänemark, Frankreich, Island, Italien, Kanada, Luxemburg, Niederland, Norwegen, Portugal, der UK und der USA gegründet. War das westliche gegenstück zum warschauer Pakt, Russland hasst die Nato immer noch, weil daduch die USA ihrer meinung nach zu viel macht in Europa hat. Mit griechenland hat die NATO bereits eine grosse Ausdehnung gegen Osten, vielleicht tritt demnächst die türkei auch bei. 

So schwer isses doch auch nicht, einen Wikipedia-rtikel zu überfliegen? Ausserdem, lernt man so etwas nicht in Geschichte, die NATO ist ein sehr wichtiger Teil der Nachkriegszeit.

Edit: Zu spät, immer diese Mods die einem zuvor kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Ja ok, jezz is aber gut Jezz weiss ichs. Habs kapiert. Is mir in Kopf. ich weiss, was ihr mir zu artikulieren versucht. Ihr müsst nicht länger sagen, dass das peinlich!

Edit: Danke Dalai, für die Mühe.


----------



## m1chel (17. Mai 2009)

http://alles-schallundrauch.blogspot.com/ !!
LESEN !

also alles sehr intressant.
flass auch alles stimmt, was da so steht, wie Osama Bin Laden war CIA Agent und und und, aber alles mit Quelen etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (17. Mai 2009)

Also, um mich noch mal zu Worte zu melden.
Nichts ist schwieriger als die Warheit zu finden. Ich denke mal das was man in den Medien sah, was man offiziell dazu äusserte und was an Gerüchten und Theorien im Web und sonst wo rum fliegt, sind alles nur irgendwelche Halbwarheiten.

Was aber wirklich Fakt ist und absolut umunstritten ist der Faktor MENSCH in der ganzen Geschichte. Blickt man in der Menschheitsgeschicjte zurück, so weiß man das der Mensch zu Dingen fähig ist (und ich meine jetzt nicht die positiven) die unglaublich erscheinen. Es ist auch bekannt das die US-Regierungen schon immer (und sie wird es auch unter Obama nicht viel anders machen) irgendwie das gemacht hat was sie wollte. Das wissen wir alle und das kann selbst ein vernünftiger US-Bürger nicht abstreiten.
Fakt ist auch das Politik ein dreckiges Geschäft ist. Opfer werden gebracht um bestimmte Dinge durch setzen zu können. Auch das war schon immer so. Nur das Maß der Dinge ändert sich eben mit der Zeit.

Es ist durch aus denkbar, das eine Hand voll Terroristen dazu in der Lage war Flugzeuge zu entführen und in die besagten Gebäude zu lenken. Eben so gut ist es denkbar das vieles davon nur von der US-Regierung inziniert wurde um das durch setzen zu können, was sie nach dem 11 September durch gesetzt haben.
Die Warheit, wird man nie Erfahren. Immer nur Bruchstücke die zu den wildesten Theorien führen.

Für mich persönlich gibt es einfach zu viele ungereimtheiten in der offiziellen Storry. Das fängt von komplett pulverisierten Verkehrsmaschinen an (ein "Wunder" könnte man fast sagen) geht hin zu seltsamen Telefongesprächen aus den betroffenen Flugzeugen und endet damit das die WTC Tower wie Kartenhäuser zusammen gefallen sind obwohl in vergleichbaren Fällen niemal solch ein Schaden statt fand. Vergleich dazu findet man genug.
Neben diesen "ungereimtheiten" gibt es noch ne unzählige andere. 

Und stellt euch mal vor, es würde sich herraus stellen das die Warheit die wäre das alles inziniert war und man das nur getan hat um "endlich" gegen die bösen Feinde (die praktischer Weise auf verdammt viel Öl hocken) vorgehen zu können. Unter dem Motto "seht doch was sie uns angetan haben...da müssen wir doch gemeinsam gegen vor gehen". Gesetz den Fall das dies so war und es würde beweisbar gemacht und an die Öffentlichkeit kommen. Unter den Folgen die nicht ab zu sehen wären (die Nato würde es wohl "zerreissen" und die Amis hätten fix ein paar Feinde mehr) würden nicht nur die "Freunde" der USA leiden müssen. Es wäre für die ganze Welt eine nachhaltige Katastrophe. Und das würde jedes Land zu spüren bekommen. Also...selbst wenn es die Warheit wäre...könnte man sie nie veröffentlichen weil es die Welt ins Chaos stürzen könnte.

Achja, zum Schluss sein noch gesagt das man lange nicht alles glauben kann/soll was in den Medien steht oder zu sehen ist. Nachrichten werden gerne so "umgeschmückt" das sie sich besser verkaufen lassen. Und nicht ist einfacher als ein Gerücht zu streuen. Denkt mal drüber Nach welche Macht die Medien in unserer heutigen Zeit eigendlichhaben und was sie alles anrichten können. Das ist schon erschreckend.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es viel erschreckender, wieviel offenbar die ganzen Hollywood Blockbuster angerichtet haben um wirklich zu glauben, dass eine Regierung den Tod ungezählter Menschen billigend in Kauf nimmt um einen Krieg gegen den Irak zu rechtfertigen. Das zeigt mir nur, wieviel wirkliches Wissen von US-amerikanischer Politik vorhanden und wieviel von Filmen, Serien und anderen Quellen beigement worden ist. Wie schon erwähnt, für mich erschreckend. 9/11 hat sich zu meinem Bedauern in die Riege von der gefälschten Mondlandung, Area 51 und Pearl Harbor eingereiht und verdient meiner Ansicht nach mehr Achtung als den Verdacht eines politisch geplanten Massenmords.
Pearl Harbor mag noch angehen, wenngleich dieser Vorfall auch nie vollkommen aufgeklärt wurde und viel Raum für Spekulationen geblieben ist, aber Pearl Harbor war einigermaßen berechenbar. Es war eine Insel, es war bekannt wieviele Kriegsschiffe, Soldaten und Zivilisten zum Zeitpunkt des Angriffs da waren und es war möglicherweise eine Rechtfertigung in einen Krieg zu ziehen, in den bereits der ganze europäische Kontinent involviert war.

Keine Frage. Der Mensch kann selbstsüchtig, kann egozentrisch, herrisch, wahnsinnig, mörderisch und skrupellos sein aber ein so groß angelegtes Komplott gegen die Menschlichkeit geheim zu halten, das halte ich für unmöglich. Viele der Verschwörungstheoretiker haben bestimmt dieses Bild vom großen Sitzkreis im Kopf, in dem Generäle, der Secret Service, Geldgeber aus Wirtschaft, Politiker und der Präsident beisammen sitzen und Geheimsitzungen abhalten. Aber die ganze Infrastruktur, die im Hintergrund involviert ist, darf auch nicht vergessen werden. Jedes Individuum das bei der Planung, Durch- und Ausführung beteiligt war stellt doch bei so einem Plan ein Sicherheitsrisiko dar. Was würde passieren, wenn auch nur einer im Fernsehen plaudert oder aus Versehen sensible Unterlagen verbummelt? Für mich war 9/11 ein schrecklicher Angriff, die Berichterstattung weltweit (ober privat oder öffentlich-rechtlich) ist sich in diesem Punkt einig und bisher habe ich zu jedem Hinweis auf eine Verschwörung mindestens zwei Fakten gefunden, die dagegen sprechen.


----------



## Abeille (17. Mai 2009)

Muhaha ich liebe dämlich Verschwörungstheoretiker, leider ist es immer das selbe Muster, die selben pseudo-wissenschaftlichen Fakten die geschickt aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen werden (oder aus ihrer Bedeutung), die selbe Ablehnung von echten Fakten (aaaalle gefälscht, gefaked...) und natürlich fast immer mit der pööösen USA und IHNEN die uns alle hintergehen. Ach ja, jetzt wo ich dies hier schreibe gehöre ich auch wohl zu IHNEN - hehe lebet in Furcht... eure IP Adressen sind gescannt - WIR sind schon unterwegs zu euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal ein anderes Beispiel:

Ich kann es heute nicht mehr fuer mich behalten, ich muss endlich
unter Einsatz meines Lebens an die Oeffentlichkeit gehen, die
Menschheit muss aufgeklaert werden ueber DIE BIELEFELD-VERSCHWOERUNG!

Es begann ganz harmlos, als uns, einer kleinen Gruppe von Unerschrockenen,
auffiel, dass zwar ab und zu mal von einer Stadt namens Bielefeld die
Rede sei, aber keiner von uns jemanden kannte, der schon einmal dort war,
geschweige denn selbst schon einmal in Bielefeld war. Das brachte uns auf
die Idee, dass es Bielefeld gar nicht gibt.

Von da an waren unsere Sinne natuerlich geschaerft, und wir entdeckten
nach und nach das Ausmass der Verschwoerung: Autos mit gefaelschten
'BI'-Kennzeichen, eine mysterioese Fussballmannschaft, die vorgab, aus
Bielefeld zu kommen, kurz: SIE haben keine Kosten und Muehen gescheut, um
uns glauben zu machen, dass es Bielefeld wirklich gibt.

Dann passierte Bedrohliches: Zunaechst nichts Boeses ahnend, erzaehlten
einige von uns dritten ueber unsere Entdeckungen. Wenig spaeter teilten sie
uns mit - im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, dass uns schon damals ihr leerer
Blick haette auffallen muessen -, sie haetten jemanden aus Bielefeld
getroffen oder seien gar selbst dort gewesen --- SIE hatten die armen
Teufel einer Gehirnwaesche unterzogen.

Natuerlich haben wir uns Gedanken gemacht, wer dahinter steckt: Haengt
die Verschwoerung mit der vorgetaeuschten Mondlandung der NASA zusammen?
Hat gar John F. Kennedy aus seinem von der CIA geschuetzten Exil heraus
seine Finger im Spiel? Oder versuchen Ausserirdische unter Fuehrung der
Venusianerin Omnec Onec uns die Existenz von Bielefeld glauben zu machen?
Hat das Ganze etwas mit der schlechten Star Trek-Synchronisation zu tun?
Dient das ganze dazu, eine Basis der Reichsflugscheibenmacht zu
verbergen?

Gluecklicherweise entdeckte ich im Magazin 2000, dem Magazin fuer neues
Bewusstsein, eine Anzeige fuer Programmiertes Wasser, das auch
prophylaktisch gegen ausserirdische Implatate bis zur Stufe drei hilft.
Natuerlich habe ich gleich mehrere Flaschen zum Preis von 87 Schweizer
Franken pro Liter bestellt und in einem Zug ausgetrunken - mich kriegen
SIE also nicht so leicht!

Dann, vor einiger Zeit, der Lichtblick: Als wir auf der Autobahn an der
Stelle vorbeifuhren, an der sich dieses Bielefeld angeblich befinden soll,
war auf einem Schild, das auf ein Autobahnkreuz hinwies, der Name 'Bielefeld'
(ja, sogar Schilder haben SIE aufgestellt) mit leuchtend orangem Klebeband
durchgestrichen worden. Das war fuer uns ein Zeichen: Es gibt noch andere
im Untergrund arbeitende Gruppen, deren Ziel es ist, die Bielefeld-
Taeuschung aufzudecken.

Derart ermuntert, muss ich jetzt einfach an die Oeffentlichkeit gehen
und alle ueber die ungeheuerliche Scharade, die in unserem Land
stattfindet, informieren. Warum tut die Regierung nichts gegen diese
Irrefuehrung? Oder ist sie gar ein Teil der Bielefeld-Verschwoerung?

Natuerlich werde ich nicht mehr lange Zugang zum Usenet haben, nachdem ich
dies geschrieben habe. Ihr solltet diesen Artikel nicht in eurem Home-
Verzeichnis abspeichern, dort werden SIE als erstes suchen, wenn SIE
zu euch kommen. Mir bleibt nur die Hoffnung, genug Leuten die Augen geoeffnet
zu haben, so dass SIE merken, dass ihr Manoever gescheitert ist und die
Nichtexistenz von Bielefeld zugeben.


----------



## Irn-Bru (17. Mai 2009)

..


----------



## Irn-Bru (17. Mai 2009)

> pseudo-wissenschaftlichen Fakten



Lest euch doch einfach mal den Bericht hier durchBericht dieser wurde von Dr. Niels H. Harrit welcher  die Untersuchung durchführte auf   <a href="http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bentham.org%2Fopen%2Ftocpj%2F" target="_blank">http://www.bentham.org/open/tocpj/</a>          und hier nochmal das Interview im dänischen Fernseh     Interview

Das sind nun mal wissenschaftliche Fakten.....es gibt Sprengstoffüberreste in den GZ Trümmern, nach Schätzungen des Wissenschaftlers waren es zwischen 10- 100 Tonnen Nanothermit(zu dem nur der Hersteller selbst und das Millitär Zugang hat).



was ist den heute mit dem Editor los-.-


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

gute kommentation des artikels in einem anderen forum:




```
BorganDerSchlimme:
@ TheDevilsAdvocate 

Die von Dir zitierte Seite kritisiert u. A. das die Überlegung, dass die Thermitspuren von den Aufräumarbeiten stammen könnten nicht berücksichtigt wurden.


Wo genau wird dies eigtl. "kritisiert" in der von mir angeblich "zitierten" Seite? Nimmst Du damit Bezug auf:"Spheroidal particles found in Ground Zero dust some time after the collapse and after work to demolish and clear the rubble had begun:" (Fig. 27, 28)? Als Kritik würde ich das nicht gerade bezeichnen, sofern dies die von Dir gemeinte Stelle ist.Fragwürdig finde ich die Aussage jedoch durchaus in der Quelle.

Ferner konnte ich trotz mehrfachen Lesens nicht die Stelle finden, die aussagt, dass "die Thermitspuren von den Aufräumarbeiten stammen könnten". 

Unklar ist ferner welche der Proben hier abgelichtet wurden. "Fig. (27). Spheres extracted from WTC dust.; Fig.(28). XEDS spectrum from a sphere found in the WTC dust.

(Kann mich nicht entsinnen irgendetwas diesbezüglich überhaupt zitiert zu haben, nebenbei bemerkt.)

 BorganDerSchlimme:
Im Material und Methoden - Teil ( der von mir geposteten Seite) wird aber die Auffindesituatuim der Spuren beschrieben, ein Sample ca. 10 Minuten nach dem Zusammenbruch vom zweiten Turm. Da wurde noch nicht aufgeräumt.


Ich hege eher den Eindruck, dass Du etwas durcheinander gekommen bist mit den Quellen. In Deiner Quelle wird diese Möglichkeit ja explizit ausgeklammert:

"The earliest-collected sample came from Mr. Frank Delessio
who, according to his videotaped testimony [17], was
on the Manhattan side of the Brooklyn Bridge about the time
the second tower, the North Tower, fell to the ground. He
saw the tower fall and was enveloped by the resulting thick
dust which settled throughout the area. He swept a handful
of the dust from a rail on the pedestrian walkway near the
end of the bridge, about ten minutes after the fall of the
North Tower. He then went to visit his friend, Mr. Tom
Breidenbach, carrying the dust in his hand, and the two of
them discussed the dust and decided to save it in a plastic
bag. On 11/15/2007, Breidenbach sent a portion of this dust
to Dr. Jones for analysis. Breidenbach has also recorded his
testimony about the collection of this dust sample on videotape
[17]. Thus, the Delessio/Breidenbach sample was collected
about ten minutes after the second tower collapsed. It
was, therefore, definitely not contaminated by the steelcutting
or clean-up operations at Ground Zero, which began
later. Furthermore, it is not mixed with dust from WTC 7,
which fell hours later." (Quelle: Active Thermitic Material Discovered in Dust from the 9/11 World Trade Center Catastrophe, S.9)

Man beachte ferner wann diese Probe eingeschickt wurde. Keine Infos bezüglich der Lagerung, etc. Dies gilt ebenso für die weiteren Proben wohlmeinender Bürger, die ihre "Souvenirs" viele Jahre später zur Verfügung stellten. (Aber dieser Umstand braucht uns nicht weiter zu interessieren.)


 BorganDerSchlimme:


Das fehlen von Zink in den roten Schichten spricht auch eher gegen die Farbtheorie.



So gänzlich fehlt Zink nicht bei den Proben, auch wenn vermutet wird, dass es sich dabei um Kontamination handeln könnte:


"Prior to soaking the chip in MEK an XEDS spectrum was
acquired from an area of the red-layer surface. The resulting
spectrum, shown in Fig. (14), produced the expected peaks
for Fe, Si, Al, O, and C. Other peaks included calcium, sulfur,
zinc, chromium and potassium. The occurrence of these
elements could be attributed to surface contamination due to
the fact that the analysis was performed on the as-collected
surface of the red layer.

"Fig. (14). XEDS spectrum of red side before soaking in MEK. Notice
the presence of Zn and Cr, which are sometimes seen in the red
layers. The large Ca and S peaks may be due to surface contamination
with wallboard material." 

(Quelle: Active Thermitic Material Discovered in Dust from the 9/11 World Trade Center Catastrophe, S.11)


Was mich viel eher an dieser Stelle des Threads interessieren würde:

1. Warum wäre es überhaupt nötig gewesen das WTC zu sprengen, um die Bevölkerung in Angst und Schrecken zu versetzen? Wären hineinfliegende Flugzeuge nicht ausreichend genug?

2. Wer hat wann und wie eigtl. diesen oder sonst einen angenommenen Sprengstoff (unbeobachtet) angebracht und wie gezündet, geschweige denn die Explosion kontrolliert?

3. Ich frage mich warum Deine Quelle in einem "pay-to-publish online-only journal" publiziert wurde, man also teuer dafür bezahlen muss, um seinen Artikel veröffentlicht zu sehen.
```

vorallem der letzte punkt dürfte den artikel ziemlich fragwürdig werden lassen. auch der rest des argumentationsstrang zeigt, das es sich bei den untersuchungen kaum um kontrolliert genommene proben gehandelt hat, und somit vieles mit dem staub hätte angestellt werden können.


----------



## Irn-Bru (17. Mai 2009)

natürlich, ein Wissenschaftler riskiert seine Reputation indem er Sprengstoff mit Farbresten verwechselt, bzw. Proben untersucht die vorher absichtlich mit dem Nanothermit versetzt wurden.....  Der Mann hat 2 Jahre für diese Untersuchung gebraucht und ich glaube nicht das er diese wissenschaftliche Abreit abgeliefert hätte, wenn er sich nicht 100% sicher gewesen wäre.

Aber vermutlich waren das die Illuminaten aus Bielefeld die das alles arangiert haben. Interssant wie hier einige an Verschwörungstheorien glauben so lange diese nicht das eigene heile Weltbild gefährden.


----------



## sTereoType (17. Mai 2009)

er bzw ich sage nicht das er die proben manipuliert hat oder die einsender es absichtlich gemacht haben. aber er wird sich dieser möglichen fehlerquelle bewusst sein, weswegen er es auch nicht in einem"seriösen" wissenschaftsmagazin veröffentlicht hat , wie es sonst bei sowas der fall wäre. nein er hat sich lieber für teuer geld eine art "werbung" gekauft , damit er behaupten kann, er habe den artikel in einem wissenschaftlichen magazin publiziert.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Wir werden nie erfahren, was wirklich geschah und warum...


So ist es..
Ich denke, dass die Bush-Regierung dahinter gesteckt hat, damit sie Krieg führen können..


----------



## Independent (18. Mai 2009)

> es wurden aber erst kurzlich Sprengstoffreste in den Trümmern gefunden, das ist nun mal Fakt...kannst du dir gerne nochmal durchlesen, haben es glaube ich auf Seite 1 gepostet. Interessant ist auch in diesem Zusammenhang dass ein drittes Gebäude einfach so zusammengestürzt ist(ohne Flugzeug).



"Erst kürzlich"...aha. Und du glaubst diesen mediengeilen Scharlatan, der sich Professor nennt? Glaub mir, ein Flugzeug reicht durchaus aus, um einen Tower zusammenstürzen zu lassen. Das Problem der Türme
war ihre Konstruktion. Der Kern war quasi "leicht angreifbar". Die Flugzeuge haben eben diese Kerne getroffen und die Erschütterung hat die Bolzen aus den Trägern gehauen. Das Sandwichprinzip hat dann sein übriges getan und die Etagen in sich zusammensacken lassen.

Das sogenannte "dritte Gebäude", auch WTC7 genannt, wurde durch den Fall des ersten Turmes an seiner unteren Front so sehr beschädigt, dass ein Einsturz geradezu unausweichlich war. Es stand quasi nur noch in 1/3 seiner Länge. Der Rest war im Eimer.

WTC7 wird ja gerne als Beispiel genommen...

"Schauen sie nur hin, schauen sie! Es ist nicht beschädigt und dennoch fällt es zusammen. Die Regierung verschweigt uns was!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Mai 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich finde es viel erschreckender, wieviel offenbar die ganzen Hollywood Blockbuster angerichtet haben um wirklich zu glauben, dass eine Regierung den Tod ungezählter Menschen billigend in Kauf nimmt um einen Krieg gegen den Irak zu rechtfertigen.



Hm... ich beziehe mein Misstrauen aus der Geschichte, nicht aus Hollywood Filmen. Beispiel 2. Weltkrieg, die Polen haben einen Anschlag auf Deutschland verübt. Und über "eine Regierung den Tod ungezälter Menschen billigend in kauf nimmt" müssen wir uns wohl in dem Zusammenhang nicht unterhalten.

dann wären da noch der Anschlag, der zum ersten Weltkrieg führte, die Kreuzzüge um Jerusalem zu befreien und und und.... 


Ist es wirklich so schwer, etwas geheim zu halten? Selbst wenn ein "Agent" über irgendein Thema auspacken würde, wer würde ihm schon glauben wenn er nicht Filmmaterial vorweisen würde, auf dem man alles haarklein erkennt?

Verschwörungstheorien sind mit vorsicht zu genießen aber sie von vorneherein als "unsinn" abzustempeln wäre genauso naiv wie ihnen blind hinterher zu rennen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (18. Mai 2009)

> Glaub mir, ein Flugzeug reicht durchaus aus, um einen Tower zusammenstürzen zu lassen. Das Problem der Türme
> war ihre Konstruktion. Der Kern war quasi "leicht angreifbar". Die Flugzeuge haben eben diese Kerne getroffen und die Erschütterung hat die Bolzen aus den Trägern gehauen. Das Sandwichprinzip hat dann sein übriges getan und die Etagen in sich zusammensacken lassen.



Ich nehme an du hast Statik oder etwas vergleichbares studiert, würde mich freuen wenn du mir das noch etwas genauer erklären könntest. Besonders das mit den Bolzen aus den Trägern hauen würde mich weiter interessieren.





Warum ist es für viele so leicht an einen mediengeilen Professor zu glauben, wo schon Zink/Farbreste reichen um an seiner Glaubwürdigkeit zu zweifeln, geht es aber um etwas was nicht ins gewohnte Weltbild passt, wird jeglicher Zweifel an den offiziellen Bereichten als "Verschwörungstheorie Spinnerei abgetan". Warum wird den offiziellen Erklärungen blindlinks vertraut? Was war nochmal gleich der Vorwand warum die USA in den Irak einmarschiert ist und was sich später als Lüge herausgestellt hat....

Ich bin mit Sicherheit auch niemand der hinter jedem Ereignis  eine Verschwörung sieht, nur betrachte ich das ganze etwas kritischer und hinterfrage und lass mich nicht von den Medien einlullen.


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

ok spinnen wir das doch mal weiter das amerika die flugzeuge da hat reinfliegen lassen, unabhängig von einem vermeidlichen sprengstoff. dann hat amerika  al qaida bezahlt für das stellungsnahmevideo, hat selbige terroristen bzw mithelfer dann hier nach deutschland eingeschleust, wahrscheinlich um die geheimorganisation neopreußen zu infiltrieren, und hat eigene leute einer dnabehandlung unterzogen, damit sie wie pakistani aussehen. ....yeah sounds plausible......


----------



## Independent (18. Mai 2009)

Hier siehst du den Querschnitt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Flugzeug hat in den Etage das Grundgerüst (Mitte) stark beschädigt. An diesem Grundgerüst hängen die Etagen mittelst, naja, Ösenhaken. Durch die Erschütterung wurde das gesamte Gebäude in seiner Struktur total zerstört. Du musst dir vorstellen, wie sehr Türme "generell" gewankt haben. Das müssen sie auch, denn eine starre Statik hat bei Außeneinwirkungen sofort verschissen(bei Hochbauten dieser Dimension). 


Und was diese Verschwörungstheoretiker mit ihren Bomben haben (diese kleinen Wolken die aus den Etagen ploppen), sind eben nur die Etagen die aufeinanderknallen und Ausweichlüfte entstehen lassen. 

Ich glaube diesen Professor nicht, denn er hat zu lange gebraucht um dies festzustellen. Es gab zig unabhängige Professoren, die direkt nach 9/11 gar nichts gefunden haben.

Ich glaube an einen False-Flag, aber ich kann ebenso jede These von diesen Verschwörungstheoretikern (Bomben) widerlegen. Und ja, ich studiere den Mist freizeitmäßig^^

Lets Rock...oder besser gesagt: Habt ihr noch Fragen?


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2009)

Jo, warum hat Larry Silverstein kurz vor dem Anschlag eine Versicherung abgeschlossen und dann Zig Millionen Dollar dafür abgesahnt? Zufall? ^^


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Man hat ausgerechnet, dass die Gebäude mindestens eine Minute für den zusammensturz gebraucht hätte, weil jede Etage den Sturz ein bisschen abgebremst hätte.  Aber so wie die Gebäude zusammengefallen sind hätte nur funktioniert, wenn sie im Freifall gefallen wären. Lässt man eine Bowlingkugel von dieser höhe runterfallen, wäre der in 10 Sekunden wieder am Boden. Genau so lange haben die Twin Towers gebraucht. Und da die Twin Towers ja nicht im Freifall zusammengestürzt sind, lässt sich vermuten, dass man nachgeholfen hat. Sei es mit irgendwelchen gut platzierten Sprengkörpern oder was anderes.


----------



## Philister (18. Mai 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, warum hat Larry Silverstein kurz vor dem Anschlag eine Versicherung abgeschlossen und dann Zig Millionen Dollar dafür abgesahnt? Zufall? ^^


 das ist mir zwar nicht bekannt, eine versicherung dürfte jedenfalls auch ohne wissen über einen anstehenden schaden abgeschlossen worden sein. ist übrigens ziemlich interessant, die ganze versicherungstechnische debatte.
auch eher ein argument, was gegen die verschwörungstheoretiker spricht: die zur kasse gebetenen versicherungen hätten ein sehr grosses interesse daran gehabt, sowas auffliegen zu lassen. da sind mit sicherheit weder mühe noch kosten gescheut worden. sowas offensichtliches wie medmius erwähnt, hätten versicherungen lockerflockig in der luft zerrissen. schadenszahlungen sind geflossen, auch wenn es noch streitigkeiten gibt. die sind aber anderer natur.


----------



## Independent (18. Mai 2009)

Larry Silverstein hat die Türme für den symbolischen Preis von einer Million Dollar gekauft und diese ein halbes Jahr vor den Anschlägen versichern lassen...ob es nun eine "Antiterrorversicherung" war, ist dahingestellt. 

In der Tat wurden ihm 4 Million Us-Dollar zugesprochen. Es sollten erst 2 Millionen werden, aber er argumentierte damit, das es auch zwei Türme waren.

Die Sache mit der Bowlingkugel....

Kompletter Schwachsinn. Es wird bei jeder Theorie außer acht gelassen, das das schwächste Glied (die Etagen) quasi totaler Pfusch waren. 

Die Türme stürzten übrigens 16 Sekunden. Es seiht nur so aus als ob sie sofort einsacken oder kannst du durch den Rauch sehen? Die Fallgeschwindigekit ist legitim... Aber ich werde hier jetzt nicht die Mathematikkeule schwingen.


-------------------------------------------------

Leute! ich glaube, wie gesagt, auch an einen InsideJob, aber dieser wurde nur mit den Flugzeugen und ohne zusätzlichen Sprengstoff durchgeführt.

Zum X-ten Mal:
Die Trade-Center waren für jeden nur noch ein Minusgeschäft (deshalb dieser symbolische Preis).


----------



## Philister (18. Mai 2009)

tatsächlich war es vor dem ereignis noch üblich, dass gebäudeversicherungen mit einer terrorismus deckung daherkamen - die hätte er nichtmal gesondert abschliessen müssen. aber tut eigentlich nichts zur sache ;-)


----------



## Medmius (18. Mai 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der Bowlingkugel....
> 
> Kompletter Schwachsinn. Es wird bei jeder Theorie außer acht gelassen, das das schwächste Glied (die Etagen) quasi totaler Pfusch waren.
> 
> Die Türme stürzten übrigens 16 Sekunden. Es seiht nur so aus als ob sie sofort einsacken oder kannst du durch den Rauch sehen? Die Fallgeschwindigekit ist legitim... Aber ich werde hier jetzt nicht die Mathematikkeule schwingen.



Ich wage mal zu Fragen, was mit den Etagen 70 bis 0 war. Die unteren Etagen haben mit dem Flugzeugcrash überhaupt nichts zu tun. Sie haben weder Schaden davon gelitten, noch gab es so weit unten irgendwelche Feuer, die die Struktur hätte beschädigen können.

Dann würde ich noch gerne Fragen, was aus dem ganzen Stahl geworden ist, der meterweit weggeflogen ist. Die Gebäude sind in sich zusammengesackt, wie eine kontrollierte Sprengung. Welche Kräfte haben die Tonnenschweren Stahlträger soweit weggesprengt.
Dann noch dieses eine Bild : http://fight4truth.com/911%2045DegreeCut.jpg 
Warum sieht es so aus, als ob der Stahl geschnitten worden wäre? Und an den Schnittstellen so geschmolzen ist?


----------



## Independent (18. Mai 2009)

Ich habe genau gewusst, das dieses Bild kommt!^^ 
Ich bitte dich, es ist EIN Stahlträger! Dieser eine Stahlträger soll der einzige Beweis für eine Sprengung sein? Ich glaube bei 500.000Tonnen Stahl kann so ein sauberer Schnitt schonmal vorkommen. 
Es ist wirklich das einzige Bild zu dem Thema....lass es außer acht.

Das andere:


1.Die Trade-center wurden durch die Kollision in ihrer Struktur auch unten angegriffen. 
2.Lief das Kerosin die Fahrstulschächte runter,genau an den Punkten, an denen die Etagen per Ösen befestigt waren. ...mich wundert es, das es so lange gehalten hat


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Dann noch dieses eine Bild : http://fight4truth.com/911%2045DegreeCut.jpg
> Warum sieht es so aus, als ob der Stahl geschnitten worden wäre? Und an den Schnittstellen so geschmolzen ist?


perspektivisches sehen ist was schönes, schade nur das es auf fotos nicht geht. aber wenn man genau hinsieht, kann man auch so erkennen das die gegenüberliegenden seiten nicht auf einer höhe liegen und somit die 4 eckpunkte auch nicht auf einer ebene. normales zufallsergebniss , oder schonmal geriffelt abgebrochenen stahl gesehen? oder in einer kurve?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ich wage mal zu Fragen, was mit den Etagen 70 bis 0 war. Die unteren Etagen haben mit dem Flugzeugcrash überhaupt nichts zu tun. Sie haben weder Schaden davon gelitten, noch gab es so weit unten irgendwelche Feuer, die die Struktur hätte beschädigen können.


Jup, und wenn ich gegen die oberste Reihe eines Kartenhauses puste hat die unterste Reihe auch nichts damit zu tun, trotzdem wird die wohl auch einstürzen.


> Dann würde ich noch gerne Fragen, was aus dem ganzen Stahl geworden ist, der meterweit weggeflogen ist.


Die Frage versteh ich nicht so ganz. Höchstwahrscheinlich ist er weitergeflogen bis er auf dem Boden oder einem anderen Gebäude gelandet ist.


> Die Gebäude sind in sich zusammengesackt, wie eine kontrollierte Sprengung. Welche Kräfte haben die Tonnenschweren Stahlträger soweit weggesprengt.


So, da eine Gegenfrage. Wie sollten sie denn sonst zusammenstürzen? Nach oben? Mal abgesehen davon, dass es NICHT wie eine kontrollierte Sprengung aussah! Und ich vermute mal die ominöse Kraft nennt sich Schwerkraft gepaart mit kinetischer Energie.



> Dann noch dieses eine Bild : http://fight4truth.com/911%2045DegreeCut.jpg
> Warum sieht es so aus, als ob der Stahl geschnitten worden wäre? Und an den Schnittstellen so geschmolzen ist?



Es gibt solche 45° Brüche bei Zug und Druck. Allerdings nicht bei Stahl soviel ich weiß.
Die einfachste, einleuchtendste und logischste Erklärung ist aber, dass dieser Schnitt tatsächlich von Menschenhand gemacht wurde. Allerdings erst bei den Aufräumarbeiten.


----------



## Independent (18. Mai 2009)

> Die einfachste, einleuchtendste und logischste Erklärung ist aber, dass dieser Schnitt tatsächlich von Menschenhand gemacht wurde. Allerdings erst bei den Aufräumarbeiten.



Auch ne gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

